# Upps... Somebody Lost its Head.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hola,
I remember an epic resortero shot as a little kid. One day my brother and I were walking on the railroad tracks. My brother spotted an Inca dove about 20 meters away on a five meters wall, it was a long shot for a twelve year old boy. I thought that he was not going to take the shot, but he did and hit the target







.The impact was so laud, like if the bird had been blown to pieces. Great shot!

Since that day I have walked the railroad tracks and relived the shot made by my brother. Even up today,







I used to think that I could not make a shot similar to that one... or maybe I could.

A few days ago, as I was walking along the Lerma River bank, I spotted a pair of inca doves. One flew away and the other one stopped and perched about 25+ meters from me at a high eucaliptus tree. I had just shot another inca dove in my previous shot and felt like, I could shoot and hit close to this one. I prepare my shot and took it. The taconite pellet flew and I had the chance to put down the resortera before I saw a solid impact at the dove. I got very excited, since it was a 25+ meters shot. I just saw how the inca dove plunged down inside the river groove. There was no flipping or movement from the bird once it was reached by the projectile, it was dead upon impact.

I saw where the dove fell and looked for it in the high grass for a couple of minutes. I finally founded it, but when I picked up I noticed that it had no head! A found the head just about a step away from the body. This was finally, my epic shot one that I am sure I will never forget, but I still believe that my bother's resortero shot was way better. Saludos







.


----------



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

haha, nice shot ! My first kill was similar to this, I've been wondering though, how large are inca doves say, in comparison to white wings?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

JoshM said:


> haha, nice shot ! My first kill was similar to this, I've been wondering though, how large are inca doves say, in comparison to white wings?


Well, you can tell the size by this post: http://slingshotforu...-and-inca-dove/ I hope this helps... yeah that inca dove lost its head too.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! What a shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice story ... great shot! Thanks for sharing this.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lol , that is hilarious


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

wow, nice shot! and i haven't even killed anything with my slingshot yet


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice shooting, but I did have to look up "taconite". and it sounds like it would make great amo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taconite


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good story x nice shot too


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Hola,
> I remember an epic resortero shot as a little kid. One day my brother and I were walking on the railroad tracks. My brother spotted an Inca dove about 20 meters away on a five meters wall, it was a long shot for a twelve year old boy. I thought that he was not going to take the shot, but he did and hit the target
> 
> 
> ...


Moral: always carry a tube of Super Glue.

: )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Daniel J said:


> wow, nice shot! and i haven't even killed anything with my slingshot yet


Everybody, DUCK!

: )


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

great read and a good shot


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Another example of always keeping your head.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good shot Xidoo,

You have become a specialist in hunting ground doves (inca doves) and you are one he|| of a marksman pin point laser accuracy on a living moving target.

Eres el conguero te aventaste carnal, muy buen tiro









Nico


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good story and a great shot Xidoo, muy bien Amigo.
Philly


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Good kill Xidoo, you're a sniper with those taconite pellets. Good shooting


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Fantastic shooting! You're really inspirational to aspiring hunters.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Wow! What a shot.


NaturalFork,
Thanks, nice to read here. Saludos








.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Charles said:


> Nice story ... great shot! Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Charles,

Tocayo, It is a pleasure to share these these two different shots. I must state that I love this shot, but my brother's was better. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

bj000 said:


> Another example of always keeping your head.


bj000,THWACK,Ry-shot,

You guys make me laught







. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Daniel J said:


> wow, nice shot! and i haven't even killed anything with my slingshot yet


Danie J timestamp,
Thanks, if you have not taken down a prey yet, take some time to practice how to approach and stalk it first. That way, you will be able to take a shot at it at your slingshot's radio of action. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

wombat said:


> Nice shooting, but I did have to look up "taconite". and it sounds like it would make great amo.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taconite


wombat timestamp,

Thanks, I have used taconite pellets, since I was a little kid. I used to go to the railraod tracks to collect them. At that time they were very big, now they are smaller, better for me since you can carry more this way. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

smallholder1 said:


> great read and a good shot


smallholder1,
I am glad you like the story. Thanks for your words. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> Good shot Xidoo,
> 
> You have become a specialist in hunting ground doves (inca doves) and you are one he|| of a marksman pin point laser accuracy on a living moving target.
> 
> ...


Nico,

Thanks for your words man. It is an honor to read them, since they come from a guy who really knows how to make a resortera a lethal hunting tool







. I am way too far to get to the level of cazador you are, but I keep trying.

I must state that, conguitas are the most numerous bird in my area and easy to find. You know they are small, but much better than chicken. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Good story and a great shot Xidoo, muy bien Amigo.
> Philly


Philly,
Thanks for your kind words my amigo. I hope to bring another story soon to share with you and the other members. Saludos








.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Good kill Xidoo, you're a sniper with those taconite pellets. Good shooting


 josephlys,
Thanks, some people might state that this was a lucky shoot, but this time I have to desagree. My previous shot was at another inca dove that less than twelve meters away. I think, I was kind of focus and with high levels adrenaline, before I made the shot. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> Fantastic shooting! You're really inspirational to aspiring hunters.


TastelikeSnozberries,

Thanks for your nice words. I hope this shot inspire other to take lethal shoots without suffering from the prey. One shot, one shot prey, should always be. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

mckee said:


> good story x nice shot too


mckee,

I am glad you like the story and the shot. Saludos







.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaah! que mi conguero amigo!

Tú sí que gozas de la rumba y el guaguancó!

pero croque lo tuyo lo tuyo son las congas jejejeje!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting X


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

Brilliant childhood hunting story! It was a pleasure to read!










THWACK! said:


> Moral: always carry a tube of Super Glue.
> 
> : )


THWACK, your comments crack me up! Hahaha









Scooby


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Scooby said:


> Moral: always carry a tube of Super Glue.
> 
> : )


THWACK, your comments crack me up! Hahaha









Scooby[/quote]

Thanks strange, my hard boiled egg said the same thing to me at breakfast...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Daniel J said:


> wow, nice shot! and i haven't even killed anything with my slingshot yet


Try a Howitzer. : )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Aaaaaaaaah! que mi conguero amigo!
> 
> Tú sí que gozas de la rumba y el guaguancó!
> 
> pero croque lo tuyo lo tuyo son las congas jejejeje!


Ditto, whatever he said. : )


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Aaaaaaaaah! que mi conguero amigo!
> 
> Tú sí que gozas de la rumba y el guaguancó!
> 
> pero croque lo tuyo lo tuyo son las congas jejejeje!


Master Chepo,

Pos viera que por lo general me gusta bailar rock y si acaso salsa. Aunque pos le puedo hacer a la mojiganga con la rumba y el guaguanco. Si tiene razon mai, lo millo son las congas. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Good shooting X


Irfan,

Thanks,
I really like to read from you. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Scooby said:


> Moral: always carry a tube of Super Glue.
> 
> : )


THWACK, your comments crack me up! Hahaha









Scooby
[/quote]

Scooby,

Thanks for reading the little story, I am glad you like it. That was a shot that I just would never forget. My brother was a real sniper with the slingshot at the time and he still is, too bad he does not use the slinghot no more. Saludos







.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Scooby said:


> Moral: always carry a tube of Super Glue.
> 
> : )


THWACK, your comments crack me up! Hahaha









Scooby[/quote]

Thanks, it's appreciated. I lose sleep trying to think up humorous and brilliant remarks which would have some appeal to the masses. But, it's worth it. I mean, after all, look at all the sitting ovations I'm receiving...

BTW - I like your avatar, but you have a worried look on your face - are you okay?


----------

